# New green cheeck conure. Name ideas?



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i was at petco the other day and some guy had brought in two green cheecks on donation. it was clear that they were not well taken care of. the people at the local petco while they may not be that knowledgeable or smart they certainly care about the animals and were frustrated with the way they were cared for. the first bad thing was they were ratty and covered in pin feathers it was obvious they were never given baths. secondly he brought them in with food that was nothing but seeds! they were completely untamed and would start shaking whenever u aproached the cage. he told them that they were only a year old and were brother and sister. well shortly after dropping them off one layed an egg so quite obviously not a year old and the fact that he was allowing a brother and sister to breed was bad enough itself. the petco employees after learning that had seperated them to avoid any more inbreeding. so after talking with them for a while they allowed me to addopt one with a cage for $50 and one of the employees addopted the other. for the last couple days ive been keeping it in a cage next to my other bird so they can get to like eachother before i cage them together. so far its been great i take them out every morning and night together and let them hang out and they seem to really enjoy eachother constantly grooming and snuggling. my bird doesnt really seem to know how to play with another bird he always tries to step on its head and walks over it. its also becoming a lot more tame. if i wrap it up in a towel and scratch its head it will allow me to take the towel off and stand on my hand or shoulder. im just hoping having another bird around wont change my birds opinion of me. he sleeps with me every night under my kneck and sits in the shower with me on my shoulder singing and i pretty much have him out every minute that i am home i just feel bad that he is all alone while i am gone locked in his cage. so if anyone has any name suggestions im all ears. when giving a name keep in mind that my bird is named chicken so i am looking for something somewhat silly and unique but that doesnt mean i want it named turkey or hot dog lol.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

That is a lot of reptiles/amphibians/fish to take care of now! Cheeky? haha

I need a name myself for a new baby male black & white Havanese show dog. Picking him up Saturday!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

we used to have a green cheek conure....it was prenamed Hawkeye....prior to us getting him.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cam said:


> That is a lot of reptiles/amphibians/fish to take care of now! Cheeky? haha
> 
> I need a name myself for a new baby male black & white Havanese show dog. Picking him up Saturday!


ive always liked the name appolo for a dog thats what mine was named before my ex who i was with at the time sold him and all my other animals while i was away working on the railroad because she was mad that i was away. she sold my puppy my two cats my sugar glider and two iguanas and my xbox so i dumped her and she stole half of my personal belongings. anyways the name appolo comes from the amory wars the comic book based off of the music by coheed and cambria. it is a lot to take care of but ive really gotten in the hang of doing it all fast and splitting it up through the week. a lot on my signature has actually changed. i got rid of my red x gold beardie to make room for more crested geckos which i know have 7 of each in a 25 gallon of their own. im concidering rehoming my two other beardies so i can make room for more packman cages and the rack i am ordering for baby cresteds.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, your house is loaded lol. Sucks that someone could mistreat an animal and not feel guilty.. Or maybe they did and that is why they were donating it. Anyways, I can't think of a clever or funny name, Im not creative  Im still trying to think of a name for my crested and leopard gecko..


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> ive always liked the name appolo for a dog thats what mine was named before my ex who i was with at the time sold him and all my other animals while i was away working on the railroad because she was mad that i was away. she sold my puppy my two cats my sugar glider and two iguanas and my xbox so i dumped her and she stole half of my personal belongings. anyways the name appolo comes from the amory wars the comic book based off of the music by coheed and cambria. it is a lot to take care of but ive really gotten in the hang of doing it all fast and splitting it up through the week. a lot on my signature has actually changed. i got rid of my red x gold beardie to make room for more crested geckos which i know have 7 of each in a 25 gallon of their own. im concidering rehoming my two other beardies so i can make room for more packman cages and the rack i am ordering for baby cresteds.


That blows, sorry to hear that man  You ought to smash her face in with a chair :chair: lol

You have Got some sweet pets now though, I must say 

Yeah, can't wait until the weekend, we will have to see how a 7 month old Havanese puppy plays with an 8 year old Netherland Dwarf Rabbit :smile:


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Jefferson. Sweet name for anything really. Pet touches your new mate...."Jefferson!!! I will only tell you this ONE MORE TIME". Nuff said


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im horrible with names to! the few animals i have named have came to me randomly. ny cat bacon i woke up one morning looked at him and said mmmm bacon and it kinda stuck. i have no idea how i named chicken. i named my newest crested gecko beast because when i got him i opened up the package and was like omg hes a flippen beast haha. everything else is un named. yeah i have never spoken to her since. i miss my sugar glider sooo much he was bonded to me i used to go to work with him in his pouch under my shirt lol it was funny when the boss found out. i would love to get another one but i just wouldnt have time for him with my bird. i seriously miss my cats too! i tried to find them but it was a big city and i had no way of figuring out what she did with them. she even sold them for more than i paid!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My word of the day is "nevus". Its the medical name for a mole (on the skin), but as soon as I heard it i thought that would make a great name.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> My word of the day is "nevus". Its the medical name for a mole (on the skin), but as soon as I heard it i thought that would make a great name.


haha lol idk if i could name my bird after a mole!


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

How about Peaches?


----------

